# einfach mal vorstellen



## wichsix (28 Nov. 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

hier bin ich eher zufällig gelandet, ich war auf der Suche nach einer bestimmten Seite, welche eine meiner Vorlieben zeigen sollte.
Sehr schön hier, ich bin erstaunt, was es für tolle Fotos von unseren Stars gibt.
Hab ich mich nie mit bschäftigt, aber ist lohnenswert.
Ich wüßte allerdings gar nch, wie ich Fotos erstellen sollte, mir fehlr WIssen und evtl Technik. Insofern bin ich hier vorerst Trittbrettfahrer und dage Danke allen, die hier Fotos veröffentlichen


----------



## Stefan102 (29 Nov. 2010)

Hallo & willkomen hier 

Wenn Du Fragen bezüglich dem posten von Bildern hast, frag einfach.
Wird keiner gebissen


----------



## Punisher (29 Nov. 2010)

Willkommen in unserer Mitte


----------



## General (29 Nov. 2010)

wichsix und viel Spaß auf CB


----------



## Q (29 Nov. 2010)

Tag auch und *viel Spass* hier! Über einen schönen Kommentar freuen sich die Themenersteller sicherlich auch  *Hab eine gute Zeit!*


----------



## RuhrpottNobby (29 Nov. 2010)

​


----------

